# New To the Forum



## Renshi I (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am Renshi I. Just joined any questions I have some answers, not all but some.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2007)

welcome and enjoy and remember to post alot and ask question people here love to talk


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome!  Glad to have you with us :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bydand (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Questions about what?  You'll have to tell us a little more about yourself so we'll know what area to ask questions in.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the group.
What style do you practice?

AoG


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 29, 2007)

Yea, welcome! Whatcha studying up there in Syracuse?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Renshi, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

Renshi I said:


> Hello everyone, I am Renshi I. Just joined any questions I have some answers, not all but some.


 
Greetiing and Welcome to MT.And IF you have questions, WE have answers...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome you won't regret it


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Have fun.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 30, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I just have 2 questions on one topic.
"Who invented liquid soap, & why?"

Thanks!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

